# Upgraded 11.2 boot issue



## Paul Floyd (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi

I recently upgraded from 11.1 to 11.2, and have had lots of problems. I thought that I was getting out of the woods (see this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/upgrade-from-11-1-release-p15-to-11-2-release-failure.67916/), but currently the machine fails to boot.

The PC is triple boot, using fedora 24 to chainboot FreeBSD. FreeBSD is on 2 ZFS mirrored 4Tb disks.

I can boot a live DVD and import/mount the ZFS pool.

Booting from hard disk, I get a load of 'gptzfsboot error 1 lba {10 digit number]' messages then

ZFS: i/o error - all block copies unavailable
ZFS: can't find root dsl_dir
ZFS: can't find root filesystem
gptzfsboot: failed to mount default pool zroot
FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: zroot
boot:

I see lots of similar issues when I search for solutions. Many involve running 'gpart bootcode', which I have done already.

The best that I've managed was to follow this thread
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/upgrade-11-2-zfs-i-o-error-all-block-copies-unavailable.67470/
booting to the OK grub prompt on a live DVD and then trying to manually boot

This did start to boot, but I then got  a message saying mountroot unable to remount devfs, init not found then a kernel panic.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 28, 2018)

How did you upgrade? Did you build a kernel from source or did you use freebsd-upgrade? Also: did you perform any ZFS upgrade procedures as well (`# zpool upgrade`)?

The first (harmless) thing you can try is to re-install the FreeBSD bootcode using gpart, assuming that you still use that. (edit) Initially overlooked the part where you mentioned having used gpart, but from which environment did you run that and what bootcode did you use?

You mentioned a Grub prompt? Where does Grub come into play here?


----------



## Paul Floyd (Oct 28, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> How did you upgrade? Did you build a kernel from source or did you use freebsd-upgrade? Also: did you perform any ZFS upgrade procedures as well (`# zpool upgrade`)?
> 
> The first (harmless) thing you can try is to re-install the FreeBSD bootcode using gpart, assuming that you still use that. (edit) Initially overlooked the part where you mentioned having used gpart, but from which environment did you run that and what bootcode did you use?
> 
> You mentioned a Grub prompt? Where does Grub come into play here?



I upgraded with freebsd-upgrade. After that I could still boot, though there were a lot of messages before getting to the beastie screen.

After that I ran both zpool upgrade and gpart bootcode. It was after this that boot failed. I've even booted from a live DVD and ran gpart bootcode (with the /boot that is on the disk) again.

grub should have very little effect, the active disk has fedora 24 grub on it, but this has just a simple chain boot to FreeBSD. I meant to say the loader prompt.

[edit1]
I tried booting from Linux grub following these instructions
https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=111660

However search and ls can't find or read anything on the two FreeBSD drives.

Next I tried checking zfs.cache with zdb, nothing looks amiss.


----------

